# A Novel Thyroid Stimulating Immunoglobulin Bioassay Is a Functional Indicator of Acti



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

A Novel Thyroid Stimulating Immunoglobulin Bioassay Is a Functional Indicator of Activity and Severity of Graves' Orbitopathy

You all know I am heck on wheels when it comes to gettting the TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) test and here is yet another reason why.

Full Text (imagine that, it's free for a change!)

http://jcem.endojournals.org/content/95/5/2123.abstract


----------

